# I need a job



## moorefield (Aug 23, 2009)

I have recently passed the CPC exam. I am now a certified coder with the apprentice status. Are there any jobs? I was told there were lots of coding jobs when I signed up and took a full year of courses at GTCC. I have three children and a disabled husband to support. I am a hard worker, but no one will even take the application. Is there anyone out there that may can help me get my foot in the door? All of the xternship programs are too far from my house to drive to without pay for gas. If anyone thinks they may can help, call me at 336-293-4480. I appreciate it.


----------

